# Helpful Suzuki Violin Guide (YouTube) for violin students and self learners.



## joyfulmom

Here are very useful youtube videos for Violin student who uses Suzuki Book. These are both FAST and SLOW speed versions with clear finger motion and posture. It is especially good for preview and helpful for self learners.


----------

